# ALDI - TableSaw £89.99



## transatlantic (23 Oct 2015)

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/s ... t-page-91/

I know - I know. That's far too little to expect to pay for a descent table saw, but it's has a 3 year warranty, so how bad can it be?. 

I'm personally saving up for the Bosch 4100, but this could be a stop gap?


----------



## marcros (23 Oct 2015)

transatlantic":1tx925a8 said:


> https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/sun-25-oct/product-detail/ps/p/product-page-91/
> 
> I know - I know. That's far too little to expect to pay for a descent table saw, but it's has a 3 year warranty, so how bad can it be?.
> 
> I'm personally saving up for the Bosch 4100, but this could be a stop gap?



it could be useless. i expect that it will have a pressed top which may not be flat and a fence that will deflect in use. In my local aldi, it is just boxes, you cant check. I dont know if any of the larger ones have them on display.


----------



## transatlantic (23 Oct 2015)

marcros":tl7v3vw3 said:


> transatlantic":tl7v3vw3 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/sun-25-oct/product-detail/ps/p/product-page-91/
> ...



I suspect it will have exactly those issues, but that will become apparent when you come to test it, in which you can easily return it before the end of the refund period (isn't it 60 days for Aldi?)

So I guess, if you don't mind potentially wasting your time, it's worth the gamble? I haven't had any experience returning anything to Aldi though, so not sure how difficult they are.


----------



## marcros (23 Oct 2015)

generally they are very good. The downside is that if you have a faulty product, but want a replacement you may struggle because they wont have stock in a months time. but they will issue a refund. I dont know the refund period, but you would be able to tell the first time that you use it whether it has those issues.


----------



## transatlantic (23 Oct 2015)

marcros":3okcryu0 said:


> I dont know the refund period, but you would be able to tell the first time that you use it whether it has those issues.



Sure - I was thinking that you may spend a little time trying to work around/correct them.

Doing a quick google image search for 'aldi tablesaw', brings up a few images of past products that look very similar but of a lower rating. It's cleary pressed metal as you say. But I wonder if it could be made more solid by adding mdf to fill the content of the preset sheet, as well as replacing the angled supports with something more beefy?

The biggest concers for me are :

1) The mitre tracking. in cheap saws, you often get a lot of slop, where the bar isn't a good fit for the track. If there isn't too much slop, I've seen people use a punch to press out some of the material, thus slightly increasing the width of the bar.

2) A crappy fence. I don't think there is much you can correct here, other than replacing it with something else. (Home made of course - no point spending money on a cheap saw)

3) Slop/play after setting the saw angle


----------



## RobinBHM (23 Oct 2015)

If its no good, you still have the included additional reusable bag for cutting waste


----------



## transatlantic (23 Oct 2015)

RobinBHM":y30g3qkl said:


> If its no good, you still have the included additional reusable bag for cutting waste



you're right. It's worth it JUST for that


----------



## woodenstx (23 Oct 2015)

is it height adjustable?


----------



## transatlantic (23 Oct 2015)

woodenstuart":3gs9gnba said:


> is it height adjustable?



Yes. Check the specs


----------



## Andy RV (23 Oct 2015)

Should make a good paper weight.


----------



## kostello (23 Oct 2015)

Or boat anchor 

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## doorframe (23 Oct 2015)

Some really helpful posts. If it's all you can afford, and you're looking to get started in this hobby, then go for it. It will do what it says on the box. And if it doesn't, they'll give you your money back.

Unfortunately we can't all afford a professional saw, and I bet most of you who do own one have only got it because "with a saw like this I must be an expert".

mod edit


----------



## lanemaux (23 Oct 2015)

I've had occasion to shop for fairly bargain basement tools over the years. That's my way of saying I'm usually broke. Even so , it is hard for me to understand why prices for power tools are so high across the water from me. While my table saw is no great shakes , it does have a cast table and a pretty fair fence and guarding. I got it from the Mcdonalds of hardware , Canadian tire, for about 140 dollars Canadian. That is probably very near 90 pounds. It is a site type saw that came with an assemblable stand that works very well. It has adequate power and a fairly large and well machined table with quite accurate mitre slots. Why is it that you fellows must pay so much for your tools? Is it a matter of taxation , or is it something else? Just curious about this , it just seems odd.


----------



## rafezetter (23 Oct 2015)

lanemaux":ox82qylj said:


> I've had occasion to shop for fairly bargain basement tools over the years. That's my way of saying I'm usually broke. Even so , it is hard for me to understand why prices for power tools are so high across the water from me. While my table saw is no great shakes , it does have a cast table and a pretty fair fence and guarding. I got it from the Mcdonalds of hardware , Canadian tire, for about 140 dollars Canadian. That is probably very near 90 pounds. It is a site type saw that came with an assemblable stand that works very well. It has adequate power and a fairly large and well machined table with quite accurate mitre slots. Why is it that you fellows must pay so much for your tools? Is it a matter of taxation , or is it something else? Just curious about this , it just seems odd.



A combination of lack of home grown manufacturers, taxation and simple market forces - there are far more people available within train transport distance of the eastern shore of your continent that the UK.

(oh and pretty much everyone thinks the entire country is paved with gold - but that's a different topic of discussion)


----------



## dzj (24 Oct 2015)

If the blade is sharp and you know your way around a TS, you can work with just about anything.
But if you are new to all this, the shortcomings of the lower end saws can be a problem.

If money is an issue, a good second hand TS is a better way to go. Preferably the cast iron variety.


----------



## DiscoStu (24 Oct 2015)

We'll I've got the Axminster TS200 and I can't work with that. Basically the roving knife and blade are out of alignment so my cuts are fine until I get to the roving knife and then that wants to push the wood out of alignment. This is going slightly off topic but I'm just saying you can't work it anything. However I don't see much risk with this if you are prepared to take a punt and buy it and assemble it, then if it's no good you've just wasted your time but you should be able to get a refund. However I personally wouldn't buy something and then try and spend loads of time making it work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyeddie (24 Oct 2015)

A little while ago, I was looking at an Axminster table saw. The guy in the showroom said I would be better off with a Makita brand as the Axminster saws " aren't as good as they should be"


----------



## Mo27 (24 Oct 2015)

I have had one for six months and have used it a lot generally with a homemade sledge. I replaced the blade with one with more tpi for finer cut. The fence does flex, but I get round this by clamping it square at the end. It's a powerful, but quite noisy saw. I think it's very good value for money.


----------



## beganasatree (24 Oct 2015)

You have got to start some where and with what you can afford and have the space for.


----------



## mindthatwhatouch (24 Oct 2015)

Back on topic


rafezetter":1ytyjknw said:


> lanemaux":1ytyjknw said:
> 
> 
> > I've had occasion to shop for fairly bargain basement tools over the years. That's my way of saying I'm usually broke. Even so , it is hard for me to understand why prices for power tools are so high across the water from me. While my table saw is no great shakes , it does have a cast table and a pretty fair fence and guarding. I got it from the Mcdonalds of hardware , Canadian tire, for about 140 dollars Canadian. That is probably very near 90 pounds. It is a site type saw that came with an assemblable stand that works very well. It has adequate power and a fairly large and well machined table with quite accurate mitre slots. Why is it that you fellows must pay so much for your tools? Is it a matter of taxation , or is it something else? Just curious about this , it just seems odd.
> ...



Not sure if population has much to do with it, entire population of Canada is roughly half that of the UK. 
Oh no wait, Continent! wonder how many people are a reasonable train ride from a canadian tire or similar?

It has always seemed strange that we should pay what seems double for similar goods. Would have thought the DIY revolution and the likes of Toolstation/Screwfix etc would have done something to drop the price of REASONABLE quality tools but it would seem not.

I'm sure we would all like to have space and funds to go off and buy a full collection of Lie Nielsen/Festool (insert high end manufacturer of your choice) tools to sit alongside the array Wadkin machinery.... meanwhile back in the real world.

If with a little fettling it does the job then go for it, just watch your pinkies!


----------



## custard (24 Oct 2015)

If it's all you can afford then you certainly can't go wasting money. 

If you want to do the occasional bit of household DIY and don't mind gappy mitres then it's probably great value for money. If you want to produce decent quality furniture then it's probably a waste of money, and you'd be better of spending your hard earned cash on a decent bench and some hand tools.


----------



## nev (24 Oct 2015)

Edited. Please continue with the _helpful_ discussion.
cheers


----------



## kostello (24 Oct 2015)

I now have a better saw but many years ago I had 2 or 3 saws a bit like this....and they served me well.... Considering 

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palletmangler (27 Jan 2016)

Bit old topic maybe but I bought one of these and as a novice I can say I'm fairly happy with it!

Yes the top is a bit flimsy, the mitre track thing has a bit of play in it and the parallel guide seems a bit short to me but as the more I use it the better I'm getting.

I'm not going to get an amazing finish I know but considering all the wood I use is from dismantled pallets it comes out looking a lot better than it goes in! Square and if you don't try to force it, ripping long lengths stay pretty straight. I'm going to try a jointing jig to see if it can be better.

Features wise, the height adjustment and tilt work fine. The laser line isn't particularly helpful to be honest and I don't even know what part of my shed I threw the extension wings and waste bag into! Big floppy flaps of pressed steel and too many screws!

Probably the thing that would scare people was my rip blade had two missing teeth and a bent tip :? It did come with two blades though so not a massive obstacle.

However though, as a beginner it gives very encouraging, pretty accurate results. I'm using it to square off and tidy pallet wood so I can make shelves for the house. With a jig I can get decent tenons for a table I'm doing and I'm looking forward to rigging up some tapering and crosscut sled things.

I mostly bought it because I don't have the loot for a decent branded one but it does a much faster and better job than me and a handtool so if you don't have a table saw and are curious to try one or need a back up maybe, I don't think £90 is too bad and each time I use it I get inspired to try more projects! Next time they run it, give it a chance, if it doesn't impress then just return it but I think you'll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## marcros (27 Jan 2016)

sorry, but in summary for £90 you get a saw with a flimsy top, inaccurate mitre track and a fence capable of getting wood only "pretty straight". the extension tables are useless, the laser is practically useless and 50% of the blades supplied with it have missing teeth.

I would recommend that anybody else holds out and spend the same amount on a better, secondhand saw. I appreciate that not everybody has hundreds to spend, which is fair enough, but based on the above I think that you have wasted £90.

I have just seen that it is your first post, so welcome to the forum, and thank you for posting a review. I dont agree with the conclusion, but first hand reviews of a piece of kit from somebody who has used it is always valuable.


----------



## Palletmangler (27 Jan 2016)

Lol well I may have listed more cons than pros... 

I don't consider it a waste though, anything under a 100 quid probably won't get you what you really really want whether it be a new phone, camera, TV or anything. 

Maybe I'm just very enthusiastic and easily impressed by anything woodworky. When I've put up new shelves, got a nice coffee table in the lounge, rebuilt the larder cupboard and so on, if I'd bought all these things just from a home shop I'll have spent hundreds and had no satisfaction of making them myself.

If by the time I've done all that I think I should deserve a better piece of equipment then that's when I'll start putting the serious pennies in to it. I felt the same when learning the guitar, i wanted the USA built Fender but had the Chinese one and i didnt invest until i knew i was actually worthy of it and could get through all of Hotel California without fluffing it. If you can do good stuff on a substandard piece of gear - and it does do alright, niggles aside - imagine what you can achieve with the best!

So: flawed, of course. Unusable, not at all. Value for money, big yes.

By the way, its identical to an Einhell branded model in Argos for 160 with only one blade!


----------



## alan24 (27 Jan 2016)

Palletmangler":fxghjtgj said:


> By the way, its identical to an Einhell branded model in Argos for 160 with only one blade!



I wonder if there is any real difference between these Chinese-made site saws that seem to be ubiquitous and from an army of resellers. 

If not, one could argue that the aldi is the best value for money because it is the cheapest and very similar to the other models.

I started with a similar saw from Lidl, but I bought mine second hand and sold it for what I paid a year later. So I guess its always worth have a juke at second hand.

Sent from my XT1039 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titus A Duxass (27 Jan 2016)

I once bought a "tablesaw" from a Germany supermarket called plus.

60 euros it was, didn't even make a good boat anchor.
I kept the motor out of it and threw the rest in the skip.

I've just ventured into the cheap tablesaw market again (although 189€ is not what I consider cheap) as I have just bought a Bosch PTS10 with some money I made selling cable looms.


----------



## graduate_owner (27 Jan 2016)

There is another potential problem with cheap table saws and that is the poor quality bearings which cause the blade to wobble, always assuming that the blade is flat anyway and it may not be which would make things even worse. So you get a wider kerf which needs more power, and if the motor is already somewhat under powered then it's going to struggle. Don't expect to be able to make deep cuts therefore.

Overall, there has been plenty of useful advice on this thread, so I suppose you can now make up your mind armed with some sensible knowledge. Such a useful forum, I'm so glad I discovered it.

K


----------



## HappyHacker (27 Jan 2016)

Having used many cheap and not so cheap saws over the years I have found most benefit from a decent blade. 

Kevin


----------



## Kadushu (27 Jan 2016)

My dad bought a Clarke tablesaw, I can't remember the model number. It's bloody awful: the fence is wobbly, the top is warped, only 3 legs touch the ground, various bits of plastic guard broke and the motor is woefully underpowered. You can forget about ripping 2x2 because anything thicker than 1" will stall the motor. That said, we've stripped off all the rubbish, including the riving knife, and used it a lot to cut thin sheet materials, which it does accurately as long as you concentrate. It's still more convenient than using a handsaw or circular saw. I'd assume the Aldi saw would be similar but for less money.


----------



## will1983 (19 Jan 2018)

These are back in now if anyone is in the market for a cheap table saw. At £90 I wouldn't expect it to be amazing but as others have said if you don't like it Aldi are usually very good with refunds.


----------



## Geoff_S (19 Jan 2018)

I find that if you go for a quality, more expensive tool, you see a lot more of your mates who don't.


----------



## Steliz (19 Jan 2018)

I've bought a few things from Aldi in the past (pressure washer, tyre inflator etc) and I've had to take them all back as they failed on first use. No arguments about the refund though so, very good in that department!


----------



## whatknot (19 Jan 2018)

I had to smile at some of the comments, I then noticed the dates of posting so stopped reading them ;-) 

I bought this table saw about a year or more ago, I do not use it a lot but it does what I require of a saw 

How anyone can complain at this price I don't know, if you expect a rolls royce for the price of a second hand mini you are going to be disappointed but if you want a cheap saw that has a blade guard, riving knife, cuts wood fairly well and as accurately as I would expect it to you will be pleasantly surprised with it 

Its hard for me to compare as I have never owned a different saw but the fence is solid, doesn't move and does what I expect a fence to do 

If you have a business which needs a table saw for continual use its not likely to be for you but for general use its fine 

For me it was a case of a cheap table saw or no table saw 

I have had several different workzone items, and so far I have no complaints, as they are cheap I don't expect them to be gold plated but they do have a good warranty anyway 

If I had a complaint (tongue in cheek) it was that I bought it at the £90 price, and a couple of weeks later they had a couple left over and they were reduced to £70, but for my £90 I also got free delivery 

I just had a quick look on ebay and see several table saws that look virtually identical to the workzone one, they range from £169 upwards, a scheppach is £195 (aldi also sell the rebadged scheppach scroll saw under workzone)


----------

